# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Thunderspire Labyrinth

## NeonKnight

Inspired by Loydb's work on the Shadowfell Map, I am doing up the non-battlemap maps for Thunderspire Labyrinth.

These maps are saved to scale (in other words, the A1-1 map is saved as an image 12 inches by 16 inches in size), so those who know how can print it to proper scale.

Also, where I am able to I am attempting NOT to show other areas in the maps, therefore, when they are laid down there will be some discrepencies outside their 'encounter' areas.

****SEE BELOW FOR UPDATED MAPS***

----------


## loydb

Haha. Bless you! I guess I'll do Pyramid then  :Smile: 

The first map took me like 4 hours. The last one about 12 minutes. You'll really pick up speed once you start identifying the steps that can be done as shortcuts. On CC3 for instance, I didn't realize the arrow keys snapped a symbol to 0, 90, 180, and 270, for instance. I'd just been control-shifting, or typing it in. It's definitely a way to really dig into your mapping app(s) of choice. As slow as CC3 renders with effects on, I use it for the map export and do everything else in Photoshop.

I like that map as well, very clean.

----------


## Nebulous

Oh fantastic, keep it up!  I spent SO much time scanning and photoshopping Shadowfell that i don't really want to do that again for Thunderspire.  These look awesome anyway.

----------


## NeonKnight

Here are updated maps, for Encounter A1-1, and all of Area C.

While I like the first 2, I find the last three to be more visually appealing.

----------


## NeonKnight

And another map, from Interlude 1.

----------


## Steel General

I definitely like the second "style" better, more visually appealing. Not that there was anything wrong with the first ones.

----------


## loydb

Yeah, the second style is way better IMO. I enjoyed switching styles at various places in KOTS -- I'm planning out Pyramid in advance as far as what sections will have their own look.

What are you mapping in? One of the things I'm going to do before starting Pyramid is build a custom symbol catalog that has the few dozen symbols that I use all the time. A good 20% of my mapping time was spent doing catalog juggling, or trying to remember what symbols were where. A few hours spent up-front will make production way easier I think.

Those are looking great.

edit: I would recommend changing the byline to say "based on a map by" instead of "by". When I looked at one of the maps I thought "Hey, that's Mike doing the map!" for a second.  :Smile:

----------


## NeonKnight

I am using DD3 with Symbol Set 2, set B.

----------


## SamuraiJackJr

Wow, thanks for this!  There is a collection of H2 links over at EN World.  I added these maps over there (hope that's okay!) to spread the word!  Thanks again.

----------


## ravells

I really, really like the 'colour pencil' style!!!

Repped!!

p.s. whew the site has speeded back up again.

----------


## Steel General

> p.s. whew the site has speeded back up again.


Glad I wasn't the only one who noticed, I though t it was me.

----------


## Nebulous

This stuff is great.  Thanks so much for posting.  I'm still old school, i print and tape these, but i would love to move the whole face to face table top gaming into the digital age and use high def projection and fog of war.

----------


## Midgardsormr

Well then in case you haven't yet seen it: MapTool.

Try it.  You'll like it.

----------


## someguy

> This stuff is great.  Thanks so much for posting.  I'm still old school, i print and tape these, but i would love to move the whole face to face table top gaming into the digital age and use high def projection and fog of war.


I do that, kinda, in my home D&D game. We have a shadow projector that I draw on a small clear battle map with. Its one of those old (almost ancient) almost overhead projectors.

----------


## NeonKnight

More new maps, from the Horned Hold. Maps for location H1, H2, H3

----------


## delgondahntelius

excellent work NK... you truly are a master of CC3/DD3 and probably soon enough CD3  :Very Happy:

----------


## NeonKnight

The final maps from the Horned Hold: H4, H5, H6, and H8

----------


## NeonKnight

Another map: Interlude 2

----------


## loydb

Looking good! The September challenge is eating my time atm  :Smile:

----------


## heffroncm

Thanks for all your hard work NeonKnight.  These maps are excellent.  My group loves them.

----------


## NeonKnight

More Maps!

The Well Of Demons: Part 1

----------


## NeonKnight

Well of Demons Part 2

----------


## loydb

You've been busy!

----------


## NeonKnight

Final Maps, The Tower of Mysteries.

This finishes off H2: Thunderspire Labyrinth.

Stay Tuned for H3: Pyramid of Shadows

----------


## heffroncm

Most excellent.  Many thanks NeonKnight.

As an aside, can anyone offer some advice on printing these out for use?

----------


## ravells

Great work, Neon!!

----------


## NeonKnight

> Most excellent.  Many thanks NeonKnight.
> 
> As an aside, can anyone offer some advice on printing these out for use?


I saved all files in their proper dimensions. In otherwords, if the are represented in the map were to be printed out then no adjustment needs to made to printing.

EXAMPLE:

The Map for area C1 represents an encounter area 80 Feet long side and 55 feet on the short side. This directly relates to 11 inches by 16 inches. And will be easily printed onto a single 11x17 sheet of paper.

The other large maps can be printed by tiling onto 11x17 sheets.

If you have any image software that can save as PDF's that may also work for you to transport to a printing shop.

----------


## heffroncm

Oh, they are excellent the way they are.  I was just wondering if anyone has any innovative solutions.

Myself, I've been selecting things one room at a time and printing on cardstock to create my own "dungeon tiles."  As players open doors or round corners, I simply set down the next room.  A bit time consuming to print and cut out, but worth it in the end.

----------


## Steel General

There's always one of the Virtual Table Top software. Several folks here use them on a regular basis and can tell you more.

----------


## whimsychris

These maps are outstanding!  Thanks a bunch!  I plan to use them.

----------


## Nebulous

> Oh, they are excellent the way they are.  I was just wondering if anyone has any innovative solutions.
> 
> Myself, I've been selecting things one room at a time and printing on cardstock to create my own "dungeon tiles."  As players open doors or round corners, I simply set down the next room.  A bit time consuming to print and cut out, but worth it in the end.


That's what i've been doing for Shadowfell Keep.  I scanned and printed, cut and taped the encounter maps together though, and then used a black piece of paper to cover unexplored areas.  I think i'll start just piecing them together though whenever Thunderspire starts.  We still have the whole second hobber lair of Shadowfell to get through.

Many thanks for everyone posting this stuff!  It's fantastic!

Edit:  Can you even BUY 11x17 card stock?  That would be perfect.

----------


## mantis

Thnx alot for these excellent maps. I don't know what I should have done without them! You're an angel.

----------


## tacco

my players like these maps, thank you very much for doing this for free.

----------


## Tobz

I recently came back to DMing D&D with the advent of 4th edition after many years off.  The biggest change was the need for battlemaps.

My poor players have had to endure my pitiful Dundjinni efforts through the whole of The Keep on the Shadowfell.

I recently stumbled across these awesome maps which have made the whole business much easier for me and much more visually appealing for my players.

Thank you so much for your hard work on these and putting them out there for others, less-talented, to use.

----------


## thundershot

These maps are AWESOME. We just started Thunderspire, and this will be infinitely better than my hack job.

However, I have one little problem... how the heck do you multi-page print? My printer doesn't support 11x17, so I need some way to print these out...


Thanks,
Chris

----------


## Midgardsormr

Try PosteRazor: http://posterazor.sourceforge.net/

----------


## Redrobes

Yeah I second PosteRazor.

Neon, such great work (repped btw). Is there a set layout for all of these maps to fit together or does the adventure call for them in more random order. I am not familiar with it I am afraid. Would be good to see a small image of them all together. I could make that if I knew the layout of them all.

----------


## Steel General

I'll go ahead and third PosteRazor, very handy thing to have.

----------


## NeonKnight

Yes, the Adventure has a 'MAIN MAP' so to speak showing the level layout, and where each encounter area takes place.

Then, when the player enter (say area 5) the encounter details for that area depict the map for that area with more details.

----------


## BranMakMorn

HI THERE,

MAPS ARE AMAZING BUT I'VE GOT PRINTING ISSUES: on which kind of paper size are these maps supposed to be printed?

thank you in advance for your replies.

best

Bran Mak Morn

----------


## NeonKnight

Best bet is to print on 11x17 paper as the areas are quite big. 11x17 will also allow you a slight overlap on your printing.

----------


## BranMakMorn

NEON thanks!

Is every map going to be on one single 11X7 paper?  

thanks

Bran Mak Morn

----------


## NeonKnight

Oh, I never said it would fit on a single 11x17. Some may need 2 or more (if you want a fit of 1 square to an inch, which is the scale I save them at).

----------


## BranMakMorn

Printed on two 11X7 papers!

Played yesterday evening the last three encounters of TL! COOL!

Thank you so much Neon, I'm eager to see the Pyramid of Shadows' maps!

Best

Bran Mak Morn

----------


## NeonKnight

> Printed on two 11X7 papers!
> 
> Played yesterday evening the last three encounters of TL! COOL!
> 
> Thank you so much Neon, I'm eager to see the Pyramid of Shadows' maps!
> 
> Best
> 
> Bran Mak Morn


They're there (for the most part  :Wink: ) I just need to get my ADD under control and finish them  :Very Happy:

----------


## EvilKobra

Great job Neon!

I've taken the liberty of photoshopping two of these maps for use with our Virtual Tabletop (on a horizontal 37" LCD screen).

You can find them here:

http://flickr.com/photos/diabloazul/3219763160/sizes/o/
http://flickr.com/photos/diabloazul/3218928637/sizes/o/

 I might do the rest in the future, but probably not to the same level of detail.

Thanks!

----------


## Nebulous

Those look fantastic.  Would you PLEASE photoshop the rest?  Pretty please?  :Wink:

----------


## Nebulous

Those look fantastic.  Would you PLEASE photoshop the rest?  Pretty please?  :Wink: 

Kobra...which two maps are those?

----------


## EvilKobra

The small one was A1-1, the bigger one was the Chamber Of Eyes.

Thanks for your enthusiasm  :Wink:  But I doubt I'll do the entire Thunderspire map set, as it's a bit too much work... however, I have expanded the Chamber of Eyes map to include the full Encounter Group C (the Bloodreaver gang hideout):

http://flickr.com/photos/diabloazul/3226367042/sizes/o/

----------


## Nebulous

Yeah, i imagine that it is a ton of work to redo those.  thanks, looks great.

----------


## Glacier123

I'm really new at trying to make maps for my group, and I'm closing in on needing maps for the Horned Hold.  I really like the maps that have been made, but I noticed only the parts with encounters have been done.  I'm running on a virtual tabletop, and would really like to see maps for the extra sections not covered done.  I've been using paintshop pro to combine the Chamber of Eyes maps to one large map I could load for the area.  I've also done the same with H1 and H2, and H3 is a section by itself.  However, for the section that contains H4-H8, I am unable to combine these maps without the interior sections.  Would it be possible to get these done so I can make the combination, while I'm still learning the mapping software myself?

Thanks for all the work you've done on these maps.

----------


## NeonKnight

Heh. If you had asked me a week ago I could have helped out. Unfortunately, I just lent out my copy of Thunderspire to a friend who wanted to run it for his group.

Sorry I can't help at the moment.

----------


## Glacier123

DOH!!! That's what I get for slacking.  Looks like it's time for a quick crash course in map making if I want these maps for next week  :Very Happy:

----------


## JFJohnny5

Great Stuff! Enough to convince me to buy Symbol Set 2. I love this style of map. Question: Would you be willing to share the technique you employed for the larger boulders in the Interlude map? It looks like a smooth shape with a bitmap fill. But how did you do the highlights and shadows? Was that in DD3? Or Photoshopped afterward?

----------


## NeonKnight

No photoshoping. I need to look at the map and then I'll let you know.  :Wink:

----------


## NeonKnight

OK, I looked at the map, and here is how it was done.

I made a poly with a stone BMP fill style (you can find lots of various Stone Textures at this site here: http://www.grsites.com/textures/ )

The, I made a sheet withe the effects: Transparency (set at 90%), and another effect of BLUR (for my map the value was 1.2).

Then I drew a whitish poly on the 'lit' side of the boulders, and then drew a dark grey poly on "shaded" side of the boulder. The sheet effects then blurred them and made them somewhat transparent to 'fake out' some 3D-nish to the boulders.

----------


## Gandwarf

Congrats Neonknight, your maps got the attention from Gabe of Penny Arcade. Very cool! One of my favorite comics  :Very Happy: 

http://www.penny-arcade.com/

The only problem: now there's a stampede going on and the forum is suffering. I keep getting Apache errors because the forum is out of resources  :Very Happy: 
And for all the new people, these maps were made with Dungeon Designer 3: http://www.profantasy.com/

----------


## JFJohnny5

Holy crap! Over 7,000 views! I do believe that's some kind of record here.

----------


## Gandwarf

RobA's Gimp tutorial has over 27,000 views  :Wink: 
Still, it's impressive. The Thunderspire maps and the link at PA are attracting huge amounts of people to the site  :Razz:

----------


## JFJohnny5

No doubt. And it's certainly a record for the gallery.

----------


## NeonKnight

WOWSERS UNCA GADGET!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am so glad the community at large is loving these maps. All the more impetus to finish Pyramid of Shadows  :Wink:

----------


## EvilKobra

Again, great work NeonKnight!

And again, I've been busy mapping Thunderspire for my group... thought I'd share the results again.

This is my take on the Seven Pillared Hall (95% canon):

http://www.highexplosive.net/mapping..._hall_wip2.jpg

Warning: it's a huge file!

Technically it's still work in progress (need to add doors and light sources to most of the map, and improve the water effects), but I think I'll use it as-is.

Hope it helps - your maps are awesome but for playing on a VTT it's nice to have a full map of the Hall, so...  :Wink:

----------


## Ascension

Whoa, you weren't kidding when you said big.  Big is good.  Nice job.

----------


## Phantos

Sweet job on the 7 Pillared Hall map! This makes me so mad that I'm pretty much done with the module, having skipped all of these great maps and with my projection setup too!

Speaking of... if any of you PA people came here and read this, and I know Gabe must have read this thread in particular, then you need to know that these maps are twice as good when used in conjunction with a projector! I thought my old, busted-up projector with crap for lumens wouldn't fit the bill but it works and it kicks ass.

----------


## Gandwarf

EvilKobra, that's one awesome map! It's huge and beautiful. Must have taken a lot of time to create. Fantastic, have some reputation.

----------


## Steel General

> This is my take on the Seven Pillared Hall (95% canon):
> 
> http://www.highexplosive.net/mapping..._hall_wip2.jpg
> 
> Warning: it's a huge file!
> 
> Technically it's still work in progress (need to add doors and light sources to most of the map, and improve the water effects), but I think I'll use it as-is.
> 
> Hope it helps - your maps are awesome but for playing on a VTT it's nice to have a full map of the Hall, so...


Great job! I dub thee newly repped *bonk*

----------


## Gandwarf

There's some pictures up on Penny Arcade. I think one of Neon's maps is in use there.

----------


## torstan

Now all we need to do is get them to pick up maptool as well and the dominion will be complete! It's only a short step from iChat...

----------


## Phantos

No kidding, with a built in dice roller too...

Also, for those of you who came here and are unaware: http://www.penpaperpixel.org/tutoria...topprojection/

That could be your gaming table. That is so &#^!ing cool.

----------


## EvilKobra

That's old-school Phantos. Wait until you see our set-up  :Wink: 

(it's in beta stage at the moment, and we don't want to post anything until it's fully functional, but suffice it to say it kicks some serious butt!)

Give us a week or two  :Very Happy:

----------


## NeonKnight

> There's some pictures up on Penny Arcade. I think one of Neon's maps is in use there.


Yep, that be 'one of my maps'!

----------


## EvilKobra

Well done, you  :Smile: 

Anyhow, here's the possibly-final version of the Seven Pillared Hall:

http://www.highexplosive.net/mapping..._hall_wip3.jpg

The Mages' Tower is empty, but that's by design... long story. Also, doors are not there because I plan to add them in Maptool (so they can be opened and closed and the fog of war is adjusted accordingly).

----------


## Namagem

The party I'm in just went through this adventure (just finished the well of demons) and now I'm sad. I'm sad that we didn't know you awesome people were working on these utterly kickass maps. I was directed here by PA, and signed up just for this thread. I'll definitely be showing my DM the awesome work you guys do, and if we're lucky, I may be able to get him to print some of them out.

The level of detail in some of these maps is utterly jaw-dropping.
Keep up the awesome cartography. I'll just say, you made a frequenter out of me.

----------


## EvilKobra

Sooo... I went in and added some more changes. But it's final now:

The Seven Pillared Hall

----------


## Jenssen

I would like to thank NeonKnight for the time he has spent to improve everyone's gaming experience.

Keep up the amazing job you're doing!

----------


## lucasdwi

Hey,
I really like all the maps, but where are some of them? Not all of the encounter maps are on here. For example the Proving Grounds is completely missing. Does anyone know where I could get some maps of the area not in this thread?

----------


## NeonKnight

> Hey,
> I really like all the maps, but where are some of them? Not all of the encounter maps are on here. For example the Proving Grounds is completely missing. Does anyone know where I could get some maps of the area not in this thread?


Having lent out my copy of Thunderspire, I cannot refer to it to determine what certain areas are, Like the Proving Grounds.

However, I can say, that certain maps I did not do, because the poster map(s) that came with the product already had those maps done to scale. So, if proving grounds is one of those areas, then I did not do copies of those maps, as the product already came with them.

**EDIT**

Yes I am aware the 4th map in the 4th post is a map that _was_ on the poster map. When I first started this project, I was so into making the maps I totally forgot that map was on the poster.

----------


## Phantos

Proving Grounds is the huge map that is given to players as a poster map, near the end of the Well of Demons, yes. 

While it would have been nice to have a NeonKnight version, I feel like even the WoTC edited version was still OK for VTT purposes.

----------


## lucasdwi

Ok, thanks again.

----------


## Halo55

Ok I am a newb at doing this.  How do I get the maps to print to scale?  Any help is appreciated.

And on a side note ... These maps are wonderful!

*Nevermind I figured it out.

----------


## dlwest72

Really amazing helpful DMing tool and the maps are simply greatness.

thanks for all your hard work  :Razz:

----------


## AidenM

Thank you Neon Knight for these great maps.

I ran H1 and found it was hugely time consuming to scan, fix, rotate, recolour etc. all of the maps.  This will be a huge time saver.

-Aiden

----------


## Nebulous

> Thank you Neon Knight for these great maps.
> 
> I ran H1 and found it was hugely time consuming to scan, fix, rotate, recolour etc. all of the maps.  This will be a huge time saver.
> 
> -Aiden


Yeah, this is saving me so much time i have extra time to build 3D props like doors and table to plunk down on the 2D map.

----------


## Nebulous

> Sooo... I went in and added some more changes. But it's final now:
> 
> The Seven Pillared Hall


DAMN!  That is a sweet map.  So...i guess i can print this out in sections, but it is WAY bigger than any table i have.  And probably not necessary to print it all, as very little of the 7-Pillar Hall is a tactical battle map (maybe none of it, unless the PCs pick a fight with Brugg and the Mages of Saruun). 

Still, i can definitely use this. Thanks for all the hard work.

----------


## namuseta

Very nice i will be using thees on my campaing. I bought a projector and will try to use it to send the maps to the table  :Smile:  

What program did you use to make thees maps?   i have been using dungeonforge, but its giving me some problems lately with printing.

----------


## NeonKnight

I use Profantasy's Campaign Cartographer and its various add-ons.

----------


## Nebulous

> That's old-school Phantos. Wait until you see our set-up 
> 
> (it's in beta stage at the moment, and we don't want to post anything until it's fully functional, but suffice it to say it kicks some serious butt!)
> 
> Give us a week or two


EvilKobra, do you have a link to pictures of your projector set up yet?

----------


## namuseta

> I use Profantasy's Campaign Cartographer and its various add-ons.


Thanks for the info too bad it´s little expensive for me, but gotta try the demo version and have the players buy me the rest of the books  :Smile:

----------


## Nebulous

Well, i cut EvilKobra's 7-Pillar map down to half size, but it will work beautifully for the adventure.  Thanks!

----------


## OldSchoolDungeonDork

WOW!! Those 7 Pillared Hall Maps are fantastic!! My players would drool over those!!

----------


## mjdallas

Where did you get the pillar cutouts?

----------


## SkaSaxGuy

These maps are absolutely fantastic and will save me a ton of time for when my group starts them.

Quick question - maybe I missed it, but is there a map for encounter H7 (the slave pits)?

----------


## NeonKnight

> These maps are absolutely fantastic and will save me a ton of time for when my group starts them.
> 
> Quick question - maybe I missed it, but is there a map for encounter H7 (the slave pits)?


I did not do that room, because it is on the poster map included in the module.

----------


## Leonal

These are great! Too bad I don't play 4e, but I'll definitely be looking at them for inspiration.

Btw, what are the rules/laws for recreating original maps and then showing them here? Is it ok as long as you give the proper credit, or would I for my Red Hand of Doom attempts have to ask the original artist, Mike Schley, for permission too?

----------


## NeonKnight

I'm not sure. Technically, I suppose I could get in trouble for the maps, but I am not claiming to create them, and am truthfully claiming them to be derivitive works of the original.

Additionally, I am providing them as game aids, and in no way am providing to players an illegal work. The are simply at scale game aids. Nor am I charging for their use (though I do take donations  :Wink: ).

That said, I am sure if you were to reproduce the RED HAND OF DOOM maps, and give credit, you 'should' be OK.

----------


## Leonal

That's more or less along the lines I had thought. I just wanted to be on the safe side before posting any WIP for c&c here. I'll be creating for personal use being a newbie in cartography, but to get any c&c it's hard without uploading.
Thanks for your thoughts on the matter.^^

----------


## Nebulous

> Where did you get the pillar cutouts?


Oh, i've had those so long now i don't even remember.  They served as generic pillars through my two year Masks of Nyarlathotep campaign too.  I THINK they're Skeleton Key Games, but i'm not sure.

----------


## Melofeign

Thanks Neon, my players are very much loving the maps!

----------


## EvilKobra

> Well, i cut EvilKobra's 7-Pillar map down to half size, but it will work beautifully for the adventure.  Thanks!
> 
> (images snipped)


HOT DAMN! That is one sweet set-up! Love the 3D props!  :Very Happy: 

I don't have photos of our own yet as we keep making little upgrades every couple of weeks... anyhow we're playing on top of a 37" LCD screen (1920x1080 --> 32x18 inches @ 60dpi) connected to a 17" MacBook running MapTool. So far, so good. But the killer is a custom piece of software which analyzes a webcam output and automatically updates the map (incl. fog of war and vision effects) as the players move their miniatures.

----------


## Spazzle

another set of great maps, I'll need to refer back to these if I ever run this module.

----------


## Covo375

I just want to say thanks to Neon and the sight in general.
I have only recently started my position as DM for our group, I'm the one that is most familiar with 4'th edition rules and my group wanted to give it a try, and the maps here have been a great tool for me to use.

Also want to thank Midgardsormr for PosteRazor, this has made this an even easier tool to use.

I was wondering if anyone was thinking of making H8. I know that WOTC sent this encounter on there map, but it be awesome to have the whole map match. And it's ok to say, live with it. :p

----------


## tackle74

Wow just joined up and running Thunderspire now.  Don't know what else to say about these maps but that they are Titanic, thanks for all the hard work.

----------


## Mindblank

A big thanx for the maps on Thunderspire. I used them for the first time today when my playing group was exploring the Horned Hold, and they really sped up gameplay and helped out visualising the areas for the players.

Great Work!!!

----------


## elwyndas

The map for H7 seems to be missing...

I've been printing out those gorgeous maps, but the slave pit is nowhere to be found...

----------


## NeonKnight

> The map for H7 seems to be missing...
> 
> I've been printing out those gorgeous maps, but the slave pit is nowhere to be found...


As stated before, the map for H7 is included as a poster map when purchasing the Module.

----------


## elwyndas

> As stated before, the map for H7 is included as a poster map when purchasing the Module.


I just saw it, thanks  :Smile:  getting really late...
awesome job btw, my players will be excited.

----------


## gull2112

Thank you so much for doing such a kick @#* job on the 7PH! This map is absolutely what I was looking for.

----------


## Canadianknight

Just joined the Guild, based on these maps, as I'm due to start a campaign in Thunderspire this very afternoon.  SOOOO glad I found these!  Thanks Neon!!!   :Smile:

----------


## Alysium

These maps are all simply amazing!! You're very talented. 

I've dm'd Shadowfell and am starting Thunderspire this weekend... I took a break DMin'g towards the end of Level 1 of shadowfell and one of my players took over briefly, he suggested scanning the encounter maps, and photoshopping out the creature markers. This works for us, which is great!! I am sorely tempted to print out a version of the 7PH as it's a heck of alot prettier than the version in the booklet!! >.<

----------


## Tzippy1

First time post woot!

Thanks so much for these.  I got them all printed out and to our last game and the reaction from the group was incredible.  I do have one question, though.  Our group has an issue with being too large.  We usually have 8 players and the module is designed for 4 or 5 I believe.  In order to make it interesting, we bump up the number of mobs.  Is there a way to edit the grid so I can basically print out the map at double size yet still keep 1" squares?

----------


## NeonKnight

Unfortunately, the grid is already assigned.

But rather than increasing the mobs, why not do what I do (i also have at times a very large group).

Look at the XP for the encounter and then divide by 5 (the default number of players), this gives you the XP per player. To make the encouter more balanced for a large group, simply add a monster of that value to the encounter.

Example, if the encounter value is 1500, and it is comprised of two monsters worth 250 points, one valued at 400 points and one valued at 600 points. You however have 7 players. So for 7 players for the encounter to have the same 'worth' you would need an encouter worth (1500/5=300.  300*7=2100)  2100 points. This is 600 points more than the current encounter. You could add 1 600 point monster, or 1 (400) + 1 (250) monster (close to 600) or 3 250 point monsters. You have a lot of choices to the encounter.

----------


## Tzippy1

I'll give it a try!  Thanks much.  :Smile:   And again, thanks for the great maps!

----------


## mfrizzell

I noticed that W5 and W9 were not included. Or did I just miss them?

----------


## Steel General

> I noticed that W5 and W9 were not included. Or did I just miss them?


If those are the poster maps included with the module, Neon has stated he will not be creating those.

----------


## DMAegwyn

Hey all, this is one of my first posts, I'd just like to start off by thanking everyone involved in making all the H1 through H3 maps especially NeonKnight, they have helped out my campaign a ton! Below might be Spoilers to any non DMs out there running the Heroic Tier campaign so read at your own risk.

Just some thoughts on the whole Hero tier campaign to make it more fun, I used the character from the DM's guide Amros Kamron (pardon the spelling my players and I change his name almost daily lol it goes from Armos Kamron to Amros Kamroth etc) He is described as a cleric of Tiamat but I altered him to be a cleric of Orcus that is involved with the Bloodreavers slave traders. It made the transition from H1 to H2 much easier as I made it so Amros ended up being the brother of Paldamar and it was with his brothers power and connections with the Seven Pillared hall that he was able to stir the bloodreavers to new heights and work with Kalarel to rebuild the Keep on the Shadowfell. It added alot of intrigue to the campaign as Amros had his hands wet in all the affairs (Kalarel, the Bloodreavers, the Duergar, and Paldamar himself, he even escapes at the end of H2 and ends up working with Gharash Vren the dragonborn fugitive hook from H3)

I also made the merchant Drow Gendar from the Seven Pillared hall an agent of Bregan D'Aerth, and when the Duergar are overthrown the mercenary band quickly picks up the trade slack left between the Mages of Saruun and the Duergar. Helps lead up to P2 also  :Razz: 

What do you guys think? I know this forum is for maps mostly, but I thought you guys would also have some good input on the story aspect of the campaign too.

----------


## NeonKnight

I think those are GREAT ideas. Part of the problem I had when I was initially running the adventures (I am halfway through the Drow one now), is the later adventures were not out, so it made it much more difficult to leave clues to future adventures. I should probably start going back through the later ones (P3, E1-E3) and look for future hooks to place

----------


## DMAegwyn

> I think those are GREAT ideas. Part of the problem I had when I was initially running the adventures (I am halfway through the Drow one now), is the later adventures were not out, so it made it much more difficult to leave clues to future adventures. I should probably start going back through the later ones (P3, E1-E3) and look for future hooks to place


I got P2 for Christmas and when I looked through it, I found it worked out well with the Bregan D'Aerth stuff I added. I also had the Vampire Lord visit the PC's on an off day and have them personally invite him into any building in the seven pillared hall. Boy they had red faces when they found out they had basically just unleashed a vampire lord on the population of the hall. 

I love to do fantastic things in my game just to let the characters have fun. Example in H3 at the beginning your attacked by a band of criminals including a Rage drake. In the rage drakes stat block it says when mounted by a rider of 5th level or higher, it gives +2 to the riders Attack and Damage bonus. So I let a few well rolled nature checks allow my parties ranger to mount the Drake and use its benefits and I let the drake get 1 claw attack in every round the ranger attacked. They loved it. We had to scotch tape the rangers mini to a drake mini for map purposes. Everyone found it hilarious.

----------


## aciancio

Amazing maps, man! Thanks for sharing!

----------


## kd9575

Hey. Thanks for the great maps. I'm really looking forward to using them. I am totally new at this, and am looking for the easiest/cheapest way to print these maps to scale for use with this adventure. Can anyone give me directions? Thanks in advance.

----------


## AmadeusMaxwell

Just thought I'd toss my two cents in: I really appreciate all the work put into mkaing these, it makes running modules so much easier than tracing *every* map out on the projector-erase mat. Can't say thanks enough!

----------


## mattbecker08

Wow dude, that some really nice stuff, im might be in love with you.

----------


## mearrin69

Ohhh! Ayyy! Send a PM! (edit: to him, not me...lol)  :Smile:  Welcome to the Guild...but you're gonna have to post a map to make up for the use of the P word.
M

----------


## NeonKnight

Ummmm....don't know what to say....Thanks?

----------


## neilselden

Hi,
Thanks so much for producing these (and other maps).  It was simple to make some dungeon tiles using your images.

For the un-crafty among us....  if you crop the images into 7 x 10 square chunks, they will print perfectly on A4 or 8.5x11 sized paper.  With some trimming, you will end up with very nice matched pieces of the overall encounter area.   Now, cut out backing for the individual pieces (I used poster board), and paste the maps onto the backing.  Edge it with some tape and finish it off with transparent contact paper.

Later,
Neil

----------


## Kyrix

Is there any chance you could do the maps without them being in segments? I'm running the game online, and it's easier to have one solid map than switching between a dozen different little maps

----------


## NeonKnight

I am sorry, no, I have no way of joining the maps, nor have I mapped the 'between' spaces.

----------


## dragonman

all i can say is thanks so much for these maps and all the effort you put into them. These have helped me really flesh out my campaign.

----------


## rayoman

NeonKnight, your maps are fantastic.  I am hoping you can give me some CC3/Dungeon Designer pointers.  I'm ok creating the maps but I was wondering how you did certain things in your Thunderspire Mountain maps.  

1. How did you restrict the grid squares to just your floors?
2. How did you get the wide walls?  For example, in your encounter A1 map it appears the silver/grey area is a large wall.

I've had my CC3 for awhile but I am still but a noob when it comes to drawing maps.  I thought I was doing good by practicing with maps in my D&D modules but they appear to be crude and unappealing.  I know practice makes perfect but easy to follow tips would be fantastic.

*edit* I realise in the first 4 or five maps I had the glow , etc around the perimeter of the maps, but all later maps were done slightly larger to accommodate for overflow.

----------


## NeonKnight

> NeonKnight, your maps are fantastic.  I am hoping you can give me some CC3/Dungeon Designer pointers.  I'm ok creating the maps but I was wondering how you did certain things in your Thunderspire Mountain maps.  
> 
> 1. How did you restrict the grid squares to just your floors?
> 2. How did you get the wide walls?  For example, in your encounter A1 map it appears the silver/grey area is a large wall.
> 
> I've had my CC3 for awhile but I am still but a noob when it comes to drawing maps.  I thought I was doing good by practicing with maps in my D&D modules but they appear to be crude and unappealing.  I know practice makes perfect but easy to follow tips would be fantastic.


Thanx.

The answers for both 1 and 2 are part of the same.

I took the sheet for the GRID and moved it so it was on the list just below the FLOOR (and thus on top of the floor for the image). With the walls, I ensured they were further down the list than the FLOOR and GRID sheets (So they would be the topmost in the image).

Finally, when I made the maps I made my FLOOR/WALL area slightly large than the finished map would be. Example, if the room was 30 feet wide (6 squares) by 40 feet tall (8 squares), I had a map size 40 feet by 50 feet, or an extra 5 feet around the map area. Thus I was able to trim the image down after the sheet effects were applied and it would not look strange with a Glow or Bevel around the perimeter of the map.

----------


## rayoman

> Thanx.
> 
> The answers for both 1 and 2 are part of the same.
> 
> I took the sheet for the GRID and moved it so it was on the list just below the FLOOR (and thus on top of the floor for the image). With the walls, I ensured they were further down the list than the FLOOR and GRID sheets (So they would be the topmost in the image).
> 
> Finally, when I made the maps I made my FLOOR/WALL area slightly large than the finished map would be. Example, if the room was 30 feet wide (6 squares) by 40 feet tall (8 squares), I had a map size 40 feet by 50 feet, or an extra 5 feet around the map area. Thus I was able to trim the image down after the sheet effects were applied and it would not look strange with a Glow or Bevel around the perimeter of the map.


Thanks for the info, NeonKnight.  I've been experimenting trying to see if I can get some of your effects and I hadn't tried moving the sheets yet.  

For the silver/grey area, are you just using the background bitmap and applying effects to get that beveled look around your walls or are you actually drawing a wall and then applying effects?  I've been experimenting and I haven't duplicated that yet.  

Anyway, I appreciate the hints.  Like I said, I have no problems drawing the maps but I am just now delving into sheets and effects.

----------


## NeonKnight

Solid wall (Filled Polygon) with the Bevel Effect and a Glow as well.

----------


## rayoman

> Solid wall (Filled Polygon) with the Bevel Effect and a Glow as well.


Ahh...that's how it's done.  I've seen this done on other maps but for the life of me I couldn't figure it out.  I knew this wasn't done with the regular wall tool.  I was trying to use the background bitmap and playing with the effects you mentioned but that wasn't working out right. 

Do you use the text tool in CC3 or do you import into Photoshop to add your text to the map?

Nice.  Thanks for sharing the tips.  I must practice the use of sheets and effects.

----------


## NeonKnight

I do everything in CC3, only using Photoshop to ensure the map is 'to-scale' for print purposes only (i.e. a 10 square by 12 square is resized in Photoshop to ensure it is 10 inches x12 inches for printing at 100%.

----------


## Zacchaeus

These are of course excellent maps but I have what might be a stupid question. They are presented in a format that CC doesn't recognise (other than as a symbol). This means I can't load them into CC to print them out and I have nothing else that can print them. So why not post them in a format that CC can read so that printing them out is rather easier?

----------


## NeonKnight

They were done in Campaign Cartographer, but were saved as PNG Files. Any graphics program (Photoshop, GIMP, MS PAINT, PICTURE VIEWER etc.) can open them and print them at 100% to ensure they come out at the right scale.

If you want to open them in CC, create a new at the scale of the image (i.e 60 feet x 80 feet for the First Map), then choose the INSERT FILE select the PNG image you saved, and then scale appropriately. Finally choose PRINT and Print option of 5 feet = 1 inch for print scaling. *whew*!

----------


## Zacchaeus

Many thanks NeonKnight. I had no idea that CC could use PNG (or indeed any other kind of files for that matter). Took me a while to find the insert file command - not hugely intuitive being in the Draw menu. As you can probably tell I have ownership of a very powerful drawing tool which I can use - up to a point - but barely understand what I am doing  :Smile:

----------


## NeonKnight

> Many thanks NeonKnight. I had no idea that CC could use PNG (or indeed any other kind of files for that matter). Took me a while to find the insert file command - not hugely intuitive being in the Draw menu. As you can probably tell I have ownership of a very powerful drawing tool which I can use - up to a point - but barely understand what I am doing


Ooookay....I was being kinda cheeky about inserting into CC3 to print. But if all you are doing is printing them, as I said, downloading and opening the PNG in any graphics program will enable you to print it to scale by selecting printing at 100%.

----------


## Skaugy

Thanks a lot for the maps. This saved me sooooo much work. They are really great

----------


## Ash Knight

these maps are just what I need. but sadly when I try to print them they only come up as small images. is there a place to download the actual file?

I love these maps. they look amazing. but how can I download them to print them in actual size. when I click on the image it doesn't download the attachment. it only shows me the picture and when I print it its not in scale...

----------


## - Max -

Ash, I merged your posts. You can edit a post with the edit button (bottom right of the post screen)  :Smile:

----------


## merlinkulgan

Thanks NeonKnight,
I am running this campaign for a group of teens at our local Library.  Every time I bring out one of these maps they "ooh and ahh" in delight.  Thanks for sharing them.

----------


## mr_abomination

hey, just wondering why the maps for ares H7 and W9 are missing.

----------


## mr_abomination

but seriously, these are great

----------


## - Max -

Hey Mr abomination, welcome to the guild. You can avoid double or multiple posts by uding the edit  post button on the bottom right of the post window. I deleted your previous multiple posts.

----------


## bigdaddymark

Thanks for all your hard work on this.  Taking my kids through this module and they are loving it.  Your maps make all the difference.

----------

